# Boss Power V and Wings



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have some extra boss stuff sitting around that 

Boss Power V 8-2, RT3 style - $2000.00 (fluid changed fall of 2020)

Boss Wiring and Controller available. 

Boss Undercarriage mount LTA07661B - $300 (covers 99 -07 450 and 550)

Boss Wings for Power V or straight blade - $500

Boss Wings for Power V-XT - $700

Message me more more info. Thx.


----------

